# Spinning off bigger jumps



## MotoKid (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought some wrist braces, but can anyone help me out? I don't want to find things out the hard way any more, thanks lol


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

*Bigger Jumps*

Fundamentally the ability to take-off, spin, and land are essentially the same. With bigger jumps a lot of factors become more important. Your timing and speed guages are more important to pay attention to. To throw a 360 over a 15-30 ft. table top will take a more precise and calculated spin and landing due to the fact that over or under rotating will have bigger consequences, especially since you'll have more speed. More time in the air and more distance traveled means there is more time for the flaws in your take off or rotation to show themselves. The most important factor to spinning off a bigger jump is just to have the balls to do so and committing to the trick and being mentally focused. Obviously you will have to have more speed to make the trasition, slow the rotation so that you come around just right with your nose pointed downhill, and try to spot your landing as early as you can and stay focused on it so you don't over-rotate. Ultimatley bigger just usually means scarier for most people.

And flips get more props because you don't see them as much. Yeah, they're not as hard as everyone makes them out to be, but most people just have negative feelings about being upside down while traveling through the air. And all that means for us is getting more mad props from our friends


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Good thread, thanks guys.

I watched a guy under rotate a spin yesterday on a big booter and landed heavy on his heels and he slammed the ground so fucking hard.. it made the most disgusting *SNAP* sound when his head hit.. he just laid there until I couldn't see him from the lift anymore..


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Your technique for big jumps should be exactly the same as small jumps, except you don't have to huck to get spins around.

That said, your risk goes up if you get the wrong speed (as others have said) because knuckles and overshoots hurt more on bigger jumps. So it's a lot of making sure you get your speed right.

Make sure you can stomp 360s and 540s 9 times out of 10 before you take them to the bigger 30+ foot jumps.

Learning curve from 540s to 720s and up is pretty low (as long as you REALLY have your 540 technique down), it's just about spinning a little harder and getting used to continuing the rotation.

Once you have your spin technique down and get used to big jumps you'll honestly find them easier than small jumps because the run-ins and landings are usually better maintained than mini park jumps.

Oh and one more thing, if you have 360s and 540s down in one direction, you probably want to start working on rotating other directions otherwise it gets harder to do later when you're too used to only spinning one direction.

Honestly, don't rush your learning too much. Take time to cement in those basics.

I know everyone wants to say "I can do a 720" but it honestly means jack if you can't do it smoothly 9 times out of 10. Anyone can do an ugly 360 or 540, but smooth spins and style are another matter.


----------



## MotoKid (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool thanks. I can fs360 as easily as second nature by now. 540s are something I land and don't crash mos of the time, but they are just not crisp 100% of the time and I'm kinda sketchy Riding switch so I'll practice those more. The jumps were closed last night


----------

